# [SOLVED] ImageMixer problem - movie shows filename



## LeBorn (Jun 28, 2005)

I worked my way through ImageMixer and edited, added sound, and gussied up my home movies. But when I arrange them all and then burn to a DVD, the actual movies have the filename and date/timestamp in the upper and lower corners! This does not appear in the preview mode, I can only get it to show up once I burn the DVD - which is exactly where I DON'T want to see it!

ImageMaker's website and help files are completely unhelpful as I can't find this problem addressed anywhere. Surely it's just some kind of preference issue, but I can't figure it out.

I need help PLEASE! I've spend a zillion hours editing all these movies and if I can't get them to burn without that stupid info printed on them, I am going to scream.

Thanks in advance . . .
LeBorn


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

There are 2 separate timestamps for the audio and video channels. Check for any Overlay/Alpha options on both channels or the final mix.


----------



## LeBorn (Jun 28, 2005)

The time and date stamps are for the edited movie file, i.e., "Snow Movie" and "6/27/05 19:25" - not the info for the clip that was shot in February.

It's the software ImageMixer that's got to be doing it, as the camera is not involved at this point. 

I haven't seen any preferences that relate to overlay, but I will look again, now that I have another term to look for . . .

Thanks
LeBorn


----------



## agustingdel (Oct 19, 2007)

*Re: ImageMixer problem - movie shows filename*

Did you solve this problem, I have the exact same problem when I burn the dvd even if the video is not edited? Any Suggestion?


----------



## Jerrydelaware (Dec 20, 2007)

*Re: ImageMixer problem - movie shows filename*

I also had this problem. Incredibly, it turns out that the file name and date are subtitles! The way to remove them is quite easy: you very likely have a "subtitle" button on your DVD player's remote - just press it!

I would never have figured this out on my own. I ended up calling ImageMixer support (see their website). I was surprised that the phone was actually answered by a live person, who was able to solve this issue for me. :smile:


----------



## agustingdel (Oct 19, 2007)

*Re: ImageMixer problem - movie shows filename*



Jerrydelaware said:


> I also had this problem. Incredibly, it turns out that the file name and date are subtitles! The way to remove them is quite easy: you very likely have a "subtitle" button on your DVD player's remote - just press it!
> 
> I would never have figured this out on my own. I ended up calling ImageMixer support (see their website). I was surprised that the phone was actually answered by a live person, who was able to solve this issue for me. :smile:


Thanks a lot It worked just perfect ray:


----------

